# French health service



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of you will be aware that my husband had a bad fall in the van whilst here in Cap d'Agde last thursday 4am. Eventually in heaps of pain, aa fellow camper took him on the back of motorbike to Bezier Hospital where in the afternoon he had an operation on his hand to pin and plate to clean breaks in his hand. The medical expertise was faultless, but not speaking fluent french *is a problem. He spent two nights in and came out with copy Xray, details of op, a note for the nurse to dress is every other day(which we did not realise thats what it was) and another letter for dressings and medications from the pharmacy. We had been to the local hospital by taxi, redirectted to Clinic(like our surgery at home) by taxi, no you don't have the dressings get them and come back tomorrow, another taxi. Is this familiar to anyone. The patient is still in a lot of pain as is understandable and it will be I reckon 4-5 more days before he is fit to travel. Point is I am driving up to eurotunnel, I do drive but this will be the longest practice Ive had!!!! Will do all autoroute apart from sliding off for overnight stops on Aires. To be worked out. 
Wendy*


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep all the reciepts Wendy and you should be able to claim a lot of the costs back. Did you manage to get your EHIC cards sorted or did you have to pay the bill up front?

If you want to start heading back gently, say a couple of hours driving each day I don't see why different clinics couldn't see him and change the dressings as and when it's due. Here, for example, the nurse works in the clinic between 08.00 and 08.30 and again in the evening and between these times seems to work as the district nurse. Our nurses are lovely and I havee every faith in them!

As I think Dave has said to you, your very welcome to break your journey here if it helps and we are here. You have our phone number or could pm me if we can help.

I do hope he feels more comfortable soon. Make sure he takes all the prescribed painkillers as prescribed. It is much easier to stay on top of pain rather than to get on top of it, so don't let him stop because he is a bit more comfortable. Get him to rest his arm, elevating it will help to reduce swelling which in turn will make him more comfortable.

Good luck with the long drive!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not quite so dramatic a situation as yours, but last year my husband had an op. on his hand which meant he could not drive. No 6 week spring holiday in France or me driving 8O 8O 8O Well what would you do? We took it easy and visited many sites well known to us as well as unknown bits of France. I thoroughly enjoyed it so repeated the experience of 6 weeks driving in France in the autumn  

We now share all the driving.

You have a long way to travel, so don't rush it and plan the journey well before hand to give you confidence.

Best of luck and I hope the patient is feeling a bit better.

Sue


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*accident abroad*

As a thought 
when i went to France as my wife has not driven abroad and had difficulty when she tried to drive the motorhome  i took my wife off our insurance and made sure that in the event of me not been able to drive our insurance covered us to be driven back  This gave us both piece of mind even though it was her who fell out of the van badly bruising her ankle and chipped a bone in her foot 8O.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have taken Mrs. Eb off our insurance too because she does not drive the van and would be expected to in the event that I was unable if she was on the insurance. If she isn't the insurance would repatriate the van if necessary, Alan.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Getting nowhere with the ehic, went on the web and ordered renewal and paid £14.95. Another nhs site I filled mine in and paid nothing. 
I am on the insurance as I have always driven in the past, but as I do the navigating it did not happen on this trip so far. As you say rac won't entertain it though I have a arthritic hip (needs replacing like the right one but the are reluctant to do it ). The patient is having a dressing every other day. We hope to leave early next week and its a well trodden path, just have to take it easy-as you say. Blowing a hooly here at Camping le Rochelouge Agde. Just will face each day as it comes and thank goodness when we are home. :roll:  
Wendy


----------

